# The Southern Railway



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

My Valentine got me the book. Very interesting with beaucoup excellent pics.

I did not know that Southern ran their early hood unit models "Long Hood Forward" and because of that ordered their units with the high short hood.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Long_hood

.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

This beauty is at the NC Transportation Museum.


----------



## leadsled (Dec 25, 2014)

I hope to go to that museum sometime soon!

Does the book mention the Saluda Grade? I checked that out last year in Saluda.


----------

